# Hmmmm Back to CS, What to do ???????



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

PUT IN A NEW ORDER FOR A BUNCH OF USPS BOXES OF ALL SIZES

Yeah that will work.

I have a few things I need to take care of that I planned on doing before my leave. This will happen in steps, 1 at a time once the boxes get here and I dig myself out of all this house remodeling.

Greg your up first brother :gn:fu

I missed your B-Day and well that doesn't sit well with me. So fair warning brother, Your bald ass is mine.

When is it going to happen? Hmmmmm guess you don't know do ya?

See my sig Greg

That's all for now.

Shawn aka CS Resident Sniper


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

He's Back! And he's mean!! Looks like some smackdown about to happen Shawn...go get him!:tu


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

are you as good with a USPS box as you are with a .308?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

OilMan said:


> are you as good with a USPS box as you are with a .308?


Known to be 

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Known to be
> 
> Shawn


Who is this newb???

Better tread easy, you got some catching up to do. Would hate for someone to bomb you back into AWOL status.....p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Who is this newb???
> 
> Better tread easy, you got some catching up to do. Would hate for someone to bomb you back into AWOL status.....p


HAHAHAHAHA yeah right back woods boy.

You can't break a sniper's concentration, you should know that.

Shawn


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

1 shot


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Are you the crazy bugger that had all those bombs flying when I first joined up in April last year?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Greg your up first brother :gn:fu
> IHT - i don't deserve it.
> 
> So fair warning *brother*, Your bald ass is mine.
> ...


in the quote.
:fu


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> in the quote.
> :fu


:r You always crack me up Greg with your replys. Like it or not this is already in motion now though.

I'm sure you got room for a few things right?

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> I'm sure you got room for a few things right?


sure, once i cut up those bodyparts, wrap 'em in plastic bags and dump it in the river, i'll have about 150 lbs worth of room.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> sure, once i cut up those bodyparts, wrap 'em in plastic bags and dump it in the river, i'll have about 150 lbs worth of room.


HAHAHAHAHAHA I was wondering where EvanS was, Now I know.... :BS

Ah nothing to crazy man, just something I meant to do before I left CS and missing your Bday pisses me off. Drob sent me a PM and when things went down with moving I lost track.

Won't hurt ya too bad Greg, Don't worry. You will need some room though.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Bump just so Greg sees this thread every damn day until it hits.


Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Bump just so Greg sees this thread every damn day until it hits.
> 
> Shawn


i could just add you to my long "ignore list" and this topic vanishes. p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> i could just add you to my long "ignore list" and this topic vanishes. p


Good point but it won't stop the package :mn

I WILL NOT BE IGNORED DAMMIT :r

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> I WILL NOT BE IGNORED DAMMIT :r


must be why you refuse to use deoderant, too?

:r

seriously, can't wait to see it, shawn. thanks in advance (watch it be a rubber chicken with monsoons head on it).


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> must be why you refuse to use deoderant, too?
> 
> :r
> 
> seriously, can't wait to see it, shawn. thanks in advance (watch it be a rubber chicken with monsoons head on it).


LMAO now that would be just wrong. It is actually a signed picture of EvanS from the 30's when he was in his 20s 

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> LMAO now that would be just wrong. It is actually a signed picture of EvanS from the 30's when he was in his 20s
> 
> Shawn


Badabing!!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Wish I knew how to photoshop. Can you picture Evan standing on a streetcorner decked out in a zoot suit circa 1940's?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mad Hatter said:


> Wish I knew how to photoshop. Can you picture Evan standing on a streetcorner decked out in a zoot suit circa 1940's?


or dressed up as "huggy bear" from starsky and hutch?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Well looks like some of the things are shipped and heading to me. Now to get the rest.


Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

damn dude... i'm a guy, i don't like much foreplay. just give it to me already!!!

:r

i'm teasing, shawn. i'm a tease? no, just teasing.
you do not need to send me a darn thing. nuthin', nada, zilch. i've got enough of everything to last for a good long while.

hard to do sneak attacks and snipe when you announce 
"HEY, I'M GONNA SHOOT YOU IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD!"
"NO, NOT RIGHT NOW, GIMME A FEW DAYS, I GOTTA RELOAD."
"NO, STILL NOT READY. WAITING FOR NEW BRASS TO COME IN THE MAIL, AND THEN... OH... _THEN_ YOU WILL BE HURTING!"
"WAIT FOR IT... WAIT... WAAAAAIIIIIITTTT!"


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

IHT said:


> damn dude... i'm a guy, i don't like much foreplay. just give it to me already!!!
> 
> :r
> 
> ...


:r:r:r

Damn, Greg ... you're one cold & funny SOB!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> damn dude... i'm a guy, i don't like much foreplay. just give it to me already!!!
> 
> :r
> 
> ...


:r X 1000000000

Some people you just can't help but tell up front. It's funny watching them use humor to hide the fact they are worried 

You know me Greg, I usually don't announce straight up to the person but this time I wanted to tell you just because of missing your B-Day and being away so long.

Oh funny you mention new Brass. HaHa I just had 250 Win brass show up and 200 Sierra Match Grade BTHP .308s show up 

Mind reader, Must be those damn red eyes.

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had something really funny typed up, but it would've been way too offensive to 1 or 3 ppl on the entire board...
you know how we're all "pc" nowadays... can't say anything funny if .00003% of the ppl _*may*_ get offended by it. u


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> i had something really funny typed up, but it would've been way too offensive to 1 or 3 ppl on the entire board...
> you know how we're all "pc" nowadays... can't say anything funny if .00003% of the ppl _*may*_ get offended by it. u


Yep, and it all started with the feminist movement


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

I bet IHT had something to say about his eyes being X-ray Glasses, and where he could see a mag-lite stuck _*in*_ shawns person. If knowing his sense of humor hasn't failed me/myself/him.

:chk


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Spongy said:


> I bet IHT had something to say about his eyes being X-ray Glasses, and where he could see a mag-lite stuck _*in*_ shawns person. If knowing his sense of humor hasn't failed me/myself/him.
> 
> :chk


Spongy I bet your pretty close to what he would have said. Greg i'm not PC at all, feel free to PM me your response to the thread 

Oh side note: Added 1 more thing to your package, now just need to get my ass up the Harford County to get the last piece.

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Greg i'm not PC at all, feel free to PM me your response to the thread


i'm pretty sure that Spongy was inside my head at the time, and what he said is exactly what i was going to say. :tu


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok just a status update.....

1st piece is here, 2nd to arrive Monday & the 3rd will be purchased locally Monday.

getting close to shipping it out Greg :gn

Should be a good start for my bombing career of 2008 :mn


Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i take it MLK day don't mean squat where you live? :hn

of course, i have to work monday as well. 

you could always bomb someone else who _needs_ something, shawn...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> i take it MLK day don't mean squat where you live? :hn
> 
> of course, i have to work monday as well.
> 
> you could always bomb someone else who _needs_ something, shawn...


UPS states delivery Monday, Maybe they are running not sure.

Needs it? A bomb isn't always a need thing greg so NO!!!

Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> PUT IN A NEW ORDER FOR A BUNCH OF USPS BOXES OF ALL SIZES
> 
> When is it going to happen? Hmmmmm guess you don't know do ya?
> 
> ...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> i take it MLK day don't mean squat where you live? :hn


Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
BALTIMORE,
MD, US 01/21/2008 6:25 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY

Guess not 

UPS is bringing your 1st part to me today. Should be going out to you by the end of this week, Thursday or Friday.

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Package Progress
> Location Date Local Time Description
> BALTIMORE,
> MD, US 01/21/2008 6:25 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
> ...


Hmmmm. Baltimore..........

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmmm. Baltimore..........
> 
> Ron


Yes Ron I didn't leave the State LMAO

You will not find out my new addy bro so give up 

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Yes Ron I didn't leave the State LMAO
> 
> You will not find out my new addy bro so give up
> 
> Shawn


You know I can't give up. It, one day, will become a quest!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> You know I can't give up. It, one day, will become a quest!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


LMAO yeah I know you won't. Fun watching you try though :r

I know it is eating you up inside 

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> LMAO yeah I know you won't. Fun watching you try though :r
> 
> I know it is eating you up inside
> 
> Shawn


Yes it is!!!!!! I might have to bribe/pay someone off to get it!!!!!(Hint to anyone)

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Yes it is!!!!!! I might have to bribe/pay someone off to get it!!!!!(Hint to anyone)
> 
> Ron


Good luck with that NO ONE has it :r

Besides bro i don't smoke cigars at all anymore, Die Hard pipe guy now. So take your cigar butt back up to your side of the forum :chk

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Good luck with that NO ONE has it :r
> 
> Besides bro i don't smoke cigars at all anymore, Die Hard pipe guy now. So take your cigar butt back up to your side of the forum :chk
> 
> Shawn


:r You pushed this way!!!!!! 2-3 times a week without fail!!!!!! Plus, I stock the bulk you like.........

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> :r You pushed this way!!!!!! 2-3 times a week without fail!!!!!! Plus, I stock the bulk you like.........
> 
> Ron


Yeah I guess I did push ya to the pipes a bit LMAO

Besides I don't have room for bulks, i'm full.

Give it up old man

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok every piece of this package will be in order once UPS arrives. Got everything else I needed today.

Woohoo


Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


>


That is funny coming from someone that I don't even remember ever sending out a bomb worth a F**k to anyone :chk

:bn

Keep it up old man

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Yes it is!!!!!! I might have to bribe/pay someone off to get it!!!!!(Hint to anyone)
> 
> Ron


Bribe??? :sl


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bribe??? :sl


Dude I will smack the Goat semen out of your hillbilly ass if you keep it up.

:hn

Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Yes it is!!!!!! I might have to bribe/pay someone off to get it!!!!!(Hint to anyone)
> 
> Ron


I can be had, and for a LOT less $$$$ than Kayak_Rat. Keep in mind, I don't have a Woolite budget that I need to maintain


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


> I can be had, and for a LOT less $$$$ than Kayak_Rat. Keep in mind, I don't have a Woolite budget that I need to maintain


You 2 are going down a slope you don't want to travel.

Trust me on this.

Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ooh ooh ooh

The from the one that can't even remember what has and has not been bombed.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bribe??? :sl





EvanS said:


> I can be had, and for a LOT less $$$$ than Kayak_Rat. Keep in mind, I don't have a Woolite budget that I need to maintain


Yes, Bribe or Payoff!!!!!! I am close to making it a quest to get that damn addy!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Yes, Bribe or Payoff!!!!!! I am close to making it a quest to get that damn addy!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


All 3 of you should really just forget about my new addy. Really, move on noting to see here.

Oh Greg's package will NOT have my return addy on it just you know.

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> All 3 of you should really just forget about my new addy. Really, move on noting to see here.
> 
> Oh Greg's package will NOT have my return addy on it just you know.
> 
> Shawn


Some way, Some how, I'll get that addy. I'm patient, I know sooner or later I'll get it.

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Some way, Some how, I'll get that addy. I'm patient, I know sooner or later I'll get it.
> 
> Ron


I am not sure you have that many years left to wait old man :r

Besides on a serious note, I have no room so don't waste your cash bro.

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> I am not sure you have that many years left to wait old man :r
> 
> Besides on a serious note, I have no room so don't waste your cash bro.
> 
> Shawn


I'm sure you can FIND room........

I never forget an A$$ WHOOPING!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm sure you can FIND room........
> 
> I never forget an A$$ WHOOPING!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


While I am happy you enjoyed being beating down both times and losing that war I really truely do not have room for any bulk.

Plus you would just get another ass whoopin :r

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Besides on a serious note, I have no room so don't waste your cash bro.


same here.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> same here.


SILENCE

Too late for you :hn

Shawn


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Wow, this is very off topic, but as soon as I saw SILENCE, it made me think of Jeff Dunham's stand up.

You should check it out, its called Jingle Bombs, with ackmed the dead terrorist. 

SILENCE night!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i thought the same thing. i have his picture as my cell phone wallpaper, and his "silence!!! I kill you!!!" as a ring tone.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> i thought the same thing. i have his picture as my cell phone wallpaper, and his "silence!!! I kill you!!!" as a ring tone.


Going out Thursday as long as I can get a box to fit it all. Damn USPS delivered my small boxes but not the big ones. WTF only me.

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for the reminder, need to order me some boxes as well.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Yes, Bribe or Payoff!!!!!! I am close to making it a quest to get that damn addy!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


The quest is over!!!!!!! I have what I wanted!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Some way, Some how, I'll get that addy. I'm patient, I know sooner or later I'll get it.
> 
> Ron


Oh no!!!! Ron does not play around!!:gn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Oh no!!!! Ron does not play around!!:gn


Just ask ol Ronny boy how this sniper hits...

He can tell ya 2 different times his ass was destroyed.

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Brent, If you think I hit bad, Shawn has Stomped a mudhole several times in me.

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

:gnTOMORROW is the day Greg 


Just a friendly reminder 


Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> :gnTOMORROW is the day Greg
> 
> Just a friendly reminder
> 
> Shawn


how can i forget, i have to moderate this long-winded thread. 
:mn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> how can i forget, i have to moderate this long-winded thread.
> :mn


Very true my friend very true :chk

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Well she's all boxed up and ready to go out tomorrow. Man this is pretty heavy Greg, hope it doesn't cause to much destruction.


I will post up a DC# tomorrow.


Shawn


Hey Ron :fu for trying to start crap again.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Well she's all boxed up and ready to go out tomorrow. Man this is pretty heavy Greg, hope it doesn't cause to much destruction.
> 
> I will post up a DC# tomorrow.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! :fu to!!!!! Not starting anything, Just wanted to know where to send the cards to p

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> LOL!!! :fu to!!!!! Not starting anything, Just wanted to know where to send the cards to p
> 
> Ron


Cards??

Do I even dare ask?

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Cards??
> 
> Do I even dare ask?
> 
> Shawn


Nope

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Nope
> 
> Ron


Great.

Just remember what happened to you before.

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Great.
> 
> Just remember what happened to you before.
> 
> Shawn


I remember every Mon., Wed., and Fri.,!!!!!! Hey, It's Pipe Night!!!!!!!

Gotta Go Pack one!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Just a little shot of what is going out in an hour or so.

Sitting on a HD/DVR box to give you an idea of size :tu





Well Greg :gn

Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not positive but I think Greg only gets Time-Warner. So you wasted everyone's time, not to mention 70+ posts-worth of server space, not to mention waking up Ron1YY, not to mention aggravating my favorite Pipe Mod......all to finally send Greg a cable box that he can't use?


Like I said before......


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


> I'm not positive but I think Greg only gets Time-Warner. So you wasted everyone's time, not to mention 70+ posts-worth of server space, not to mention waking up Ron1YY, not to mention aggravating my favorite Pipe Mod......all to finally send Greg a cable box that he can't use?
> 
> Like I said before......


:r God I missed your comments Evan.

Oh go read up on the open pipe thread hehehehehe

Ya WANKER

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dude, i hope its 99% packing peanuts and bubble wrap. i don't deserve/need anything at all.

and HELL NO on time warner, i have direct TV, i'm not supporting that communist phucktard, ted turner (unless i do it by accident).
seriously, time warner wouldn't carry the few channels i did watch, so i went with a dish which is actually a sh*tload cheaper for 4 TVs than it is for 1 on time warner (that has fewer channels).


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> dude, i hope its 99% packing peanuts and bubble wrap. i don't deserve/need anything at all.


Nope it is not full of packing and this isn't about needing a damn thing. Since when have we sent out bombs because someone needs something (ok once in a while but not always).

Deserve? Matter of opinion bro.

Don't worry nothing to crazy but it is all pipe related.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok she's off and on her way.

DC# 0306 0320 0002 4458 2272 

Total weight: 10lbs 7.2oz 


Hope you enjoy brother.


Happy late B-Day and thanks for all you do for us pipe folk :tu

Shawn p


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

:r:r:r:r


ShawnP said:


> Total weight: 10lbs 7.2oz


:r:r:r:r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


> :r:r:r:r
> :r:r:r:r


What to heavy??????

SHawn


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

you are a crazy man


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hell, my son was only 4lbs 11oz when born... that's 2.2 newborn IHTs!!
i got some other stuff to photo (papichulo's bomb), so i better charge the batteries.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> hell, my son was only 4lbs 11oz when born... that's 2.2 newborn IHTs!!
> i got some other stuff to photo (papichulo's bomb), so i better charge the batteries.


forget the camera, man....charge up the tazer


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Hmmmm wonder if it will arrive tomorrow ???

God I hope so, it is driving me nuts waiting :r



Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Hmmmm wonder if it will arrive tomorrow ???
> 
> God I hope so


trust me, you're not the only one


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

EvanS said:


> trust me, you're not the only one


Oh please yes.

We have to have the loudest sniper on the planet here.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Label/Receipt Number: 0306 0320 0002 4458 2272
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 2:42 AM on January 26, 2008 in LEAVENWORTH, KS 66048. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 


WOOHOO

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

looks like it'll be monday then.
it's gotta go from leavenworth to lansing (a whopping 4 miles.) two different PO's. wqe'll see.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> looks like it'll be monday then.
> it's gotta go from leavenworth to lansing (a whopping 4 miles.) two different PO's. wqe'll see.


DAMMIT those mail bastards :mn

Maybe we will get lucky, after all it was 2am when that hit leavenworth.

Mail didn't come yet did it?

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Mail didn't come yet did it?
> 
> Shawn


my mail doesn't get here until 2 or 3pm.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WOOHOO it was delivered to Ol Baldy today 


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Shawn


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

must have gotten him good enough that he cant post:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

OilMan said:


> must have gotten him good enough that he cant post:tu


maybe...and then again maybe Greg can't tell if it's real or is it more like the nightmare you can't wake up from.

Much like this thread


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


> maybe...and then again maybe Greg can't tell if it's real or is it more like the nightmare you can't wake up from.
> 
> Much like this thread


Damn you guys are harsh. Can't a guy Fluck with his Mod a little bit???

I will make sure this is the last bomb thread I make 

Evan you WANKER

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Alrighty, I’ve been busy all day after early this mornings postings. I have a couple PMs to read/reply to as well. I got a little busy with some “mod” discussions and didn’t get to the PMs. Then the phone rang, it was martin, my sons buddy from school. An invite to come out to his place and play this afternoon, great! But not so fast my friend, the “honey-do” list that includes grocery shopping, dishes, and a few loads of laundry… and don’t forget to go back and pick-up the son. 

I saw the box when I got back from taking my son out to Timbuktu, grabbed the garbage cans (Monday was a holiday, Friday is our regular trash day, so it was Saturday this week), picked up the mail, and lugged this big ol’ box in the house.

I didn’t have time to break into it, errands, remember. Here’s some of the damage done TO the box itself. (note the hole next to the word FRAGILE) :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nothing broken.

A little letter. Thanks for the late b-day gift. (I'm a member first, "mod" second )

A nice little estate *Bjarne freehand*, barely smoked. Cool color on the stem. Looks a lot like my Tim West freehand.









The rest. He's always talked about bombing me with mason jars, and these are some bad ass looking jars. Four (4) of the six (6) are even filled with tobacco!!! 
*Luxury Bulls Eye Flake 3oz
McC 5100 4oz
McC 2015 4oz
C&D Three Friars 1oz *(looks like a lot for 1 ounce)
A tin of *Escudo* (my fav) and *McC Christmas Cheer '07 *(which will be good for the cellar since I just opened my other one in Nov for the review)

Spanked me good, Shawn, spanked me good.
I don't deserve this much attention from you guys in bombings. I've got plenty, you all have made sure of that&#8230; thanks again for the b-day presents.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Your quite welcome my friend.

I new you like those jars, told ya they were awesome.


Hope you enjoy brother, That Bjarne should smoke great it is from the same line as the Bjarne I have.


Glad nothing broke DAMN that box was Flucked up.


Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh also 

I read your reviews on the 07 Cheer so I got that for to age since your other was opened. figured you might not buy another to age since you were on the fence.

See how much we like you Baldy? I bought you 07 cheer before I even bought myself one.


Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

these jars are just "tough" looking. those rubber seals look like they could work with homer simpson at the reactor.
yep, that Xmas Cheer will be good in a few years, we opened it up too early for the review. 
:tu

i've never had the 5100 before, and i know you love it. i hear the McCranies red ribbon is similar.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> these jars are just "tough" looking. those rubber seals look like they could work with homer simpson at the reactor.
> yep, that Xmas Cheer will be good in a few years, we opened it up too early for the review.
> :tu
> 
> i've never had the 5100 before, and i know you love it. i hear the McCranies red ribbon is similar.


Yeah man nothing will dry out in those jars.

5100 MMMMMMM I think you will like it  Good stuff.

Now its time for me to order some more baccy for myself :r 1st order of 2008 for me, any recommendations Greg for a fellow VA VA/Per lover?

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> 1st order of 2008 for me, any recommendations Greg for a fellow VA VA/Per lover?


*rattrays marlin flake* if you haven't had it.
*solani virginia flake* which is actually a va/per.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Damn you guys are harsh. Can't a guy Fluck with his Mod a little bit???
> 
> I will make sure this is the last bomb thread I make
> 
> ...


Don't be such a quitter!!

Very nice package Shawn! I love that pipe.:tu I can't believe how bunged up that box was.
And Greg will like the 5100, I am sure of it. I personally like it better than the Red Ribbon, at least for most occasions.

Shawn, try some Esoterica Dorchester as well as some Sam Gawith Kendal Cream Flake....assuming you are willing to take recommendations from a wanker.

p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

oh, yep, dorchester... 
we just had a discussion about va/pers here recently... well, a month or more ago.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice shooting Shawn. One shot, one kill! :tu


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Nice shooting Shawn. One shot, one kill! :tu


Thanks brother.

Shawn


----------

